# base size for Ork Big Guns?



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

hey guys

i'm scratch building big gunz for my ork army (just to try a different style by giving them some heavy support) and was wondering is there anywhere that actually tells you the size of the base that is required as i don't have my codex at work. i would hate to build the model and stick it on a base to small and not be able to use it.

cheers
Woodzee


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

60mm canifex size


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Technically, none. It's an artillery model, which means the gun portion of the unit is technically considered a vehicle. You can mount it on any sort of base you like, even putting a number of grots with it if you like, but going by the rules, you don't actually have to mount it on a base if you don't want to.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Use the heavy weapon support base, same size of a carnifex or drednought


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Stick it on whatever base you feel is the right size... probably a big one


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, 60mm seems to be the accepted standard, that's what I do with mine.

I base the crew separately and I keep the main base fairly flat at the back detail wise so I can place the crew bases on top if desired though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

60mm bases are good or no base for the big guns and then base the crew seperately.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok thanks for that guys

a quick one about the crews off of the base of gun, they need to be a max 2" from gun for it to fire yeah??


----------

